# SWOAPE Group Order from Freshwater Inverts



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As the title says, I'm looking for interest in putting together a group order from Freshwater Inverts (Check the sponsor section for feedback). Mike offers a 15% discount on group orders. He has some pretty good deals on his in-stock shrimp right now when buying in bulk:

Tiger Shrimp - 50 for $100 
Penguin Shrimp - 10 for $28
Red Nose Shrimp - 10 for $35

Do the math and figure in a 15% discount and the prices are even better! If enough people want some shrimp I can front the money and place the 
order this coming Monday, the 3rd I believe. The order should be here by 
the meeting on the 9th. 

If funds are tight for people due to the holidays we can always wait and do the order for the January meeting. Maybe by January he will have some other shrimp available also. 

Respond to this thread and let me know if you are interested and what type of shrimp you are interested in. 

I will edit this post when people respond 

Matt - 10 Tiger Shrimp, possibly a few Red Nose and Penguin Shrimp


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

tight funds has me wanting to put this off till Jan meeting if possible. Just my two cents.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll second that but I can't promise I'll be ready then, i'm still trying to get all my ducks in a row to have a shrimp tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Do to popular opinion I will bump this thread back up after the holidays and see if there is enough interest then  Hopefully Mike will have some more shrimp available by then!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I hope he has more available as well...I'm really interested in bumble bee shrimp and the ones that eat snail eggs! My only concern is with cross-breeding if I keep several species living together. My cherries and amanos don't seem to be doing it, but cherries and bumble bee shrimp might...I really don't know.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Cherries (Neocaridina) and Amanos (Cardina) are two different species so they won't interbreed. Renee is much more versed in the shrimp than I am so hopefully she can chime in with some advice also.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> I hope he has more available as well...I'm really interested in bumble bee shrimp and the ones that eat snail eggs! My only concern is with cross-breeding if I keep several species living together. My cherries and amanos don't seem to be doing it, but cherries and bumble bee shrimp might...I really don't know.


I've read in a couple of places that Caridina & Neocaridina will cross breed.


----------

